# COD4 on the PS3



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi people has anyone been playing COD4 on the PS3 online i am and absolutly loving it. Currently rank 39 soon to be 40 . Just wondering if anyone wanted to get a couple of games in some time my name is Jamie. my PSN name is nighty25. Feel free to add me to your friends list or give me your psn name and i'll add you.

Cheers Jamie.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

my mates got to level 56, then started from 0 after getting prestige mode, and is on level 56 again... sad [email protected] im on about 35 i think


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

level 35 for me too!!

I am happy to organise a team death match one night, I do this on another forum anyway so let us know people


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

I was going to say I'd join in, but as Ive never played online I think I'd last about long enough to reload before becoming a human colander


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

think im level 39, what happens in prestige mode then?


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Only started playing it recently and haven't has a chance to go on-line yet, need more practice first.

John


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Im on level 46 just now..

Im offshore just now but when i get back i'll happily set up a few matches


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Just got a ps3 and COD4 today 

Quick question though - set the ps3 to 1080p which the tv agrees with on the home screen, but when the game plays its 720 according to the tv.

I read somewhere that its best to disable all the other settings and just leave 1080i and 1080p. Has anyone else come across this?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

RS Adam said:


> Just got a ps3 and COD4 today
> 
> Quick question though - set the ps3 to 1080p which the tv agrees with on the home screen, but when the game plays its 720 according to the tv.
> 
> I read somewhere that its best to disable all the other settings and just leave 1080i and 1080p. Has anyone else come across this?


Not all games are 1080 mate , many are 720 best thing is to set the ps3 res output to auto that way it will match the screen with the optimum game resolution


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

xyber said:


> think im level 39, what happens in prestige mode then?


not alot. you start from 0 again, and have to earn your weapons and stuff... you just get a different icon next to your level number. you dont have to accept it, and you can stay at level 56 or something

brazo - organise it :thumb:


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

nighty said:


> Hi people has anyone been playing COD4 on the PS3 online i am and absolutly loving it. Currently rank 39 soon to be 40 . Just wondering if anyone wanted to get a couple of games in some time my name is Jamie. my PSN name is nighty25. Feel free to add me to your friends list or give me your psn name and i'll add you.
> 
> Cheers Jamie.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=49276&highlight=gamer+tags

Add your name to the list.


----------

